# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  MRI's new NO2 Black - March 1st 2007

## BigMan65

Stuff claims too have 950% more Nitric Oxide (than the original NO2 im guessing) Anyone heard about what the price of this stuff might be?

----------


## K.Biz

havnt herd of it but damn sounds dope!

----------


## mg316

Did you see this ad in a magazine? I couldn't find anything about this new product on the internet.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

I want some.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> I want some.


I don't... NO2 is crap, there are many better nitric oxide boosters IMO. I would bet that since the original price of NO2 was $80/bottle it would be slightly less than that since there are so many of these products out now. 

I don't know if it is still around, but I took some stuff called Vasopro that was 10x better and cheaper than NO2, but that was also 3 years ago.

----------


## BigMan65

www.getno2black.com

----------


## Teegunn

I know someone that can get me NO2 black at a significant cost savings (direct from vendor). I have 6 bottles headed my way shortly, so I should be able to give some feedback in about a month.

----------


## Nismo

> I don't know if it is still around, but I took some stuff called Vasopro that was 10x better and cheaper than NO2, but that was also 3 years ago.



Vasopro was banned, well that what the dude at max muslce said. I would buy a bottle for bout 20bucks and I went in one morning and the told me that it got banned cause of some bullshit. I think you can still order it online though. Let me tell you that sh!t worked for me, especially on leg days.

----------


## Schmidty

ill try it.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i'm sure I'll get a sample bottle should be interesting

----------


## K.Biz

> i'm sure I'll get a sample bottle should be interesting


Wait why are u so special? i want a sample bottle to :1laugh:

----------


## singern

I will give this new product a try though. I like NO2, but I use NO explode because of the price.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Wait why are u so special? i want a sample bottle to


manager at franchised GNC  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> manager at franchised GNC



 :7up:  lol well hook us up!  :7up:  
 :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## BigMan65

> lol well hook us up!



I Agree

----------


## TheDfromGC

$90.09 at gnc

----------


## Schmidty

may as weel just double up the dose up l-arginine

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> $90.09 at gnc


 :LOL:   :LOL:  holy shit 

I havn't been to work yet guys, i'll check in tomorrow when i go in

----------


## TheDfromGC

> may as weel just double up the dose up l-arginine



its actually same dose of arginine as regular red and white box no2, from what i got from the label, it claims to have a much longer extended release time period compared to regular no2

----------


## worldpower

so any updates on anyone trying it?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I did not try it, but it's the same thing as the regular NO2 (3000mg AAKG) but the black has 300mg of ALA....big whoop.

----------


## WallyWorld637

I was told by a manager at my local gnc that no2 black is exclusive to gnc? Hmmmm.......

----------


## SVTMuscle*

all MRI products are 'suppose' to be exclusive to GNC

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> all MRI products are 'suppose' to be exclusive to GNC



so in other words, its over priced crap?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

holler

----------


## unclemoney

Well I had some pocket change and just ordered a bottle online. Once I get it and start it I'll keep you guys updated on how it works out. And the only other supplements I run is whey protein and my multi vitamins.

----------


## rangers11

I just picked up a bottle today and had a few questions. I workout in the morning at 630. Should i take the first serving before breakfeast after my workout or before my workout and then the other serving before lunch. Also, I use black powder preworkout, is that alright to use with the NO2 black and what creatine product is good to take with that stack?

----------

